# 6" .22 thunder



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

I just picked up a .22 thunder with a 6" barrel. The good news is that this little reskil is accurate. the bad news is that I will not eject the shells.
It will exstract the shells but will not throw them out of the slide. I had two brands that wouldn't even eject one shell. some old remingtons would work about 1/2 to 2/3's the time. 
Either the hammer spring is too heavy, or all the shells are going bad(the owners of the two brands were doing well with their guns) or the chamber is too rough. 
Before I get into the pistol, anyone have any throughts on this?? This is not a trick question, any one can answer. Have I ever gone into a bersa? not yet, But it looks like I'll become a bersa machanic soon. ok, I'll admitt to being a shady tree mechanic, but I did build a FAL. Did it work? not really, I brought a century receiver and it was the wrong receiver.
Pat


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I'd suggest a good cleaning and lubrication, then try some new ammo (new as in newly purchased, fresh). If that doesn't fix the problem, then I'd try buying and shooting a box of CCI Velocitors. This is a high-powered (for a .22) load, with a heavy bullet at higher-that-normal speeds. When I shoot this in a semi-auto (rifle OR pistol), I can feel the extra "thump" the bolt/slide makes due to the powerful ammo. If your gun needs a bit more oomph, this ammo will give it to ya.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Niner hit the nail on the head. The two biggest problems with .22's is dirty and the ammo. Good Luck.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I also feel that it's possible the recoil spring is too firm, not allowing the slide to go all the way back and firmly eject the empties. Shooting a high-velocity round like the CCI Mini-Mags or similar might remedy the situation, but then you would be stuck shooting one of the more expensive .22 rounds. I would try some CCI's and if they solve the problem, either decide to shoot them, or get a new reduced-power recoil spring from Wolff Springs.

I had a similar situation with my CZ85, and solved it by installing a new and lighter spring from Wolff.

PhilR.


----------

